# Thinking about buying this S4- need help



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

Please read below. I an trying to figure out if this is a worth while deal or not... the Turbos have also been replaced... its an Automatic

For sale is a 2000 Audi S4, silver in color. The car has 193,000 highway miles on it. The timing belt/water pump and seals were all replaced at 188,000 miles. The car runs like new. Blistein struts, H&R Springs, CAT back exhaust. CD player with auxillary input. Heated and powers seats. KBB on car is over $5700 in good condition. It needs a new front bumper (it got caught in the blizzard in Iowa....top half of bumper still there). Completely drivable and safe...my son drove it back to CT from Iowa. Picture of car/bumper available on request. Also have an ECU upgrade with GIAC for added performance....if interested , not part of the deal.


----------



## AndrewF1 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about buying this S4- need help (kbs3)*

If it hasn't had the turbos done yet, it will need them really soon. GIAC software is not very nice to the turbos and the passenger oil cooler line is about 1/2 and inch from the exhast.
There are seals and hoses that are probably leaking that can be very expensive, so I would check the car out very carefully. I can give you a complete list if you are interested.
The fact that the struts were done is good, it will also need a front end suspension which is about $500 for parts and $700 for labor.
The bumper is $500 for parts and a few hundred for labor.
It will be a project, but these cars are truly awesome when fixed up.
I just spent about 10K fixing everything from the turbos to the timing belt kit, upper oil pan gasket, etc.... Just don't expect to buy this car and put no money into it, they are costly.
Andy


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Thinking about buying this S4- need help (AndrewF1)*

I received these the other day////










Ah What to do








Oh yeah also found an 2001 Audi Allroad Auto for 5600 with 128k


----------

